# New Stanchion and New Barn



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey everybody! 

Well today my Momma ordered me a metal stanchion with adjustable head stand from Hamby Dairy Supply, it's for my 16th birthday early. I'm also drawing out plans for a new barn, it's a 10 by 19.5 with a kidding stall and lots of south facing windows. 

I'll be building in the summer so I can be finished by this fall. ;3

Anyways, the stanchion should be here in 3 days so I'll post pics then

-Sara, Thomas, Indy, Holly, Aspen and Clover


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your birthday gift and on your up coming birthday. :birthday:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations - thats awesome!!

my dad said no barn this year  but he is going to reroof what I have and make it look more like a barn and we will remodle the inside part of it. 

Ok sorry don't mean to steal your thread


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful. 

We decided that we were NOT going to build a barn this year. We have either built a now one or added on to the one we have for 5 summers in a row. 
OK, Now my DH decided that we ARE going to add on to the Buck barn so they all can be in one barn, so we have to make it quite a bit larger. (I kind of wanted ONE summer off of building, but if I want the three buck, I guess i have to do it).


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhh- lucky lucky you. Are you actually building the barn yourself?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> ohhh- lucky lucky you. Are you actually building the barn yourself?


Thanks!

And yes I'll be building it myself, and then the 8x12 shed I have now will be my milking parlor.


----------

